# ASUS PG278Q Mini Review



## stylemongo (26. Juli 2014)

Da heute der Postbote mir ein "kleines" Päckchen brachte, wie versprochen hier meine kleine Review:



*Einleitung*
*Technische Daten*
*Verpackung und Inhalt*
*Windows Einstellungen (G-Sync)*
*Gamecheck*
*OSD*
*Besonderheiten*
*Fazit*

*Einleitung:*

*WIE FUNKTIONIERT NVIDIA G-SYNC?                                 

*NVIDIA® G-SYNC™ ist eine neue, bahnbrechende  Innovation, die jahrzehntealte Denkweisen über Bord wirft und so die  
flüssigsten und reaktionsschnellsten Bildschirmanzeigen schafft, die es  je gab. NVIDIA G-SYNC kann als Monitormodul selbst 
installiert oder in  den neuesten Monitoren für PC-Gaming vorinstalliert gekauft werden.  Damit sind die Tage für Bildschirm-Tearing,
 Input-Lag und Augen  ermüdendes Ruckeln gezählt, Erscheinungen, durch jahrzehntealte Technik  verursacht, die auf heutigen 
Monitoren immer weiter von den analogen  Fernsehgeräten übernommen wurde. (Quelle: nvidia.de)



*Das ASUS G-Sync Flaggschiff der ROG PG278Q*

ASUS stellte den PG278Q auf der CES 2014 in Las Vegas vor, ursprünglich sollte er Anfang Q2 auf den Markt kommen.
Dies verspätete sich jedoch bis zum 22.07, an diesem Tag kündigte ASUS Taiwan ihn mit sofortiger Verfügbarkeit in Asien
sowie Europa an, an anderen Märkte werden ab Mitte/Ende August versorgt. ASUS plante mit dem PG278Q einen Monitor
für ProGamer und Enthusiasten zu schaffen, der 120Hz+ mit G-Sync sowie WQHD (2560x1440) in einem 1MS schnellem Display 
vereint.  Die Optik sollte hochwertig und das Design von RoG inspiriert sein, was ihnen sehr gut gelang.


*Technische Daten:*



 Display:                                 27-inch (68.5cm) Widescreen mit einem Seitenverhältnis von 16:9
 Auflösung:                              2D Modus: 2560 x 1440 (bis zu 144 Hz)
                                             3D Modus: 2560 x 1440 (bis zu 120 Hz)
                                             2D/3D Surround: 7680 x 1440 (2D bis zu 144 Hz / 3D bis zu 120 Hz)
 Pixel Abstand/Dichte:                0.233mm / 109 PPI
 Farben max:                            16.7M
 Blickwinkel:                              170° (H) / 160° (V)
 Kontrast:                                100,000,000:1 ASUS Smart Contrast Ratio
 Helligkeit:                               350cd/m²
 Reaktionszeit:                         1ms (GzG)
 ASUS Exklusive Technologien:    ASUS GamePlus Technology (Crosshair / Timer)
                                            ASUS Refresh Rate Turbo Key (60 Hz /120 Hz/ 144Hz Overclocking)
                                            ASUS 5-way OSD Navigation Joystick
 NVIDIA Technologien:               NVIDIA® G-SYNC™ Technology
                                             NVIDIA® 3D Vision™ Ready
                                             NVIDIA® Ultra Low Motion Blur Technology
 Anschlüsse:                            1 x DisplayPort 1.2, 2 x USB 3.0 (Upstream x 1, Downstream x 2)
 Standfuß:                              Tilt: +20°~-5°, Swivel: ±60°, Pivot: 90°
                                            Höhen verstellbar: 0~120mm
                                            VESA wall mount: 100 x 100mm
 Masse:                                  619.7 x 362.96 x 65.98mm
 Gewicht:                                7.0g
 
*Verpackung und Inhalt:*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Verpackung, schön             Gut verpackt                Da ist er ja                  Gut verhüllt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er wurde im Juli gebaut, also quasi noch Taufrisch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da er bei mir an einem Monitorarm hängt musste der Standfuß weg, schön ist hier der LED Anschluss
zu sehen, leider ist es auch deswegen nicht möglich den Standfuß an einen anderen Monitor zu montieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
DisplayPort und USB3.0 Kabel sind dabei sowie ein externes Netzteil 

_*Windows Einstellungen (G-Sync):*_

Damit G-Sync Funktioniert muss der G-Sync Monitor der Primäre sein, außerdem muss G-Sync im "nvidia Control Panel"
aktiviert werden, und unter 3D Einstellungen muss unter V-Sync G-Sync eingestellt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt sollte G-Sync in jedem Spiel das KEIN Aktiviertes V-Sync hat funktionieren.

_*Gamecheck:*_

Ich habe noch nicht ganz so viel Zeit mit dem Display verbracht, daher hab ich nur eine Kleine Auswahl Spiele getestet:

Battlefield 4 ; Crysis 3 ; CoD Modern Warfare 3 ; Diablo 3 ; Doom 3 BFG Edition

alle Spiele wurden in 2560x1440@144hz gespielt. Das Bild hat mir gut gefallen, die Farben hab ich im OSD auf Anwender
eingestellt (100 RGB, 50 Helligkeit/Kontrast). Ich hab zwischen den Games auch mal G-Sync deaktiviert, um zu testen
ob mit was auffällt. Mit G-Sync kam mit das ganze geschmeidiger vor (mag vielleicht ein subtiler Eindruck sein).
Auch hab ich die Pendel Demo vom nvidia geladen und getestet, da ist es ja bekanntlich schön darstellbar 

_*OSD:*_

Hier ein paar Bilder zum OSD, ich finde es mit dem Stick sehr gut zum bedienen / navigieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_*Besonderheiten:*_

Ich nutze zum arbeiten einen zweit Monitor, einen ASUS den VG278 (mein alter Primärer), hierbei  habe ich 
bemerkt das wenn ich diesen eingeschaltet gelassen habe und ein Spiel starte, diese Bild Aussetzer
hat. Wenn ich den zweiten aus gelassen habe lief alles Problemlos.
Ob es ein generelles Problem mit G-Sync ist, kann ich auf Grund von mangelnden Vergleichen nicht sagen, könnte
aber genau so gut ein Treiber Problem sein. Zur zeit nutzte ich den Beta Treiber 340.43. Vielleicht kann das jemand
Prüfen der auch den PG278Q hat, und einen zweiten 120Hz Monitor dran hat so wie ich. Über Feedback würde ich
mich freuen. Versuche das aber so wie so mit ASUS und ggf. nvidia zu klären.

_*Fazit:*_

Ich habe für den Preis viel erwartet und diese Erwartungen wurden zum größten Teil erfüllt, den Preis finde ich für
diesen Monitor um die 100-200€ zu hoch. Ich denke das dieser sich noch Einpendeln wird, sobald weitere G-Sync
Monitore auf den Markt kommen. Zocken und Arbeiten mach auf ihm danke der Auflösung und des schnellen Panels/G-Sync
viel Spaß.

Da es sich um meine erste Review handelt bitte ich um Nachsicht 

So sieht das Monitor in seiner neuen Umgebung aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fragen sind immer willkommen


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2014)

Wie sehen die Farben im Vergleich zum VG278 aus?


----------



## stylemongo (26. Juli 2014)

Ich finde sie "Natürlicher" bei den gleichen Einstellungen


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2014)

Ok danke, mir ist der einfach zu teuer, nur um mal die Farben zu testen.


----------



## stylemongo (26. Juli 2014)

Gern


----------



## Rabber (26. Juli 2014)

Gibt es Lichthöfe bzw ist Schwarz auch Schwarz oder ehr gräulich? 
Kannst du bei diesen Testbild alle Farben von einander unterscheiden http://i32.fastpic.ru/big/2012/0211/4e/4d02f67cc87576460bcbcc522187784e.jpg ? 
Wie sieht es mit Banding aus? 
Könntest du mit diesen PRAD | Testprogramme | Eizo Monitortest Programm den Monitor testen und deine Eindrücke hier posten? wäre ich dir sehr dankbar.
Fragen über Fragen 
Danke für das Review.


----------



## stylemongo (26. Juli 2014)

Rabber schrieb:


> Gibt es Lichthöfe bzw ist Schwarz auch Schwarz oder ehr gräulich?
> Kannst du bei diesen Testbild alle Farben von einander unterscheiden http://i32.fastpic.ru/big/2012/0211/4e/4d02f67cc87576460bcbcc522187784e.jpg ?
> Wie sieht es mit Banding aus?
> Könntest du mit diesen PRAD | Testprogramme | Eizo Monitortest Programm den Monitor testen und deine Eindrücke hier posten? wäre ich dir sehr dankbar.
> ...


 
Sobald ich dafür Zeit finde werde ich das gern machen 

Also ich hab den Eizo Monitor Test durchgeführt, die Test Bilder sehen wunderbar aus, Farben / Kontrast. 
Schön ist auch das Schwarze Testbild, keine grauen/hellen Bereiche oder Flecken  just Black


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für den ersten Eindruck  Ich finde den Preis derzeit auch noch zu hoch, wenn der sich bei ~600€ einpendeln würde, wäre angemessen.



Rabber schrieb:


> Kannst du bei diesen Testbild alle Farben von einander unterscheiden http://i32.fastpic.ru/big/2012/0211/4e/4d02f67cc87576460bcbcc522187784e.jpg ?



Das sind 1. keine Farben und 2. wer die voneinander unterscheiden kann, sollte eher einen Augenarzt aufsuchen als sich einen neuen Monitor kaufen


----------



## stylemongo (26. Juli 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den ersten Eindruck  Ich finde den Preis derzeit auch noch zu hoch, wenn der sich bei ~600€ einpendeln würde, wäre angemessen.
> 
> 
> 
> Das sind 1. keine Farben und 2. wer die voneinander unterscheiden kann, sollte eher einen Augenarzt aufsuchen als sich einen neuen Monitor kaufen


 
Den Russischen Link hab ich noch nicht aufgerufen, da erschien mir die Prad Quelle vertrauenswürdiger


----------



## Rabber (26. Juli 2014)

Stimmt mein Fehler. 
Die Frage war halt, ob man die einzelnen Graustufen erkennen kann oder ob es Bereiche gibt bei welchen die Graustufen ineinander verschwimmen.

@stylemongo danke fürs Feedback,hört sich doch mal nach einem besseren TN Panel an.


----------



## Shizuki (26. Juli 2014)

Ist das jetzt ein Review zur Mini Version des Bildschirms oder eine Mini Review zur "Vollversion" des Bildschirms?


----------



## stylemongo (26. Juli 2014)

Shizuki schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt ein Review zur Mini Version des Bildschirms oder eine Mini Review zur "Vollversion" des Bildschirms?



Letzteres Natürlich


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo, schönes Mini-Review, und gute Bilder 
Gabs irgendwelche Probleme beim ersten mal hochfahren bzw wurde er sofort erkannt ?
Wie ist optisch und gefühlt die äußere Qualität des Gerätes, zb irgendwelche stellen die leicht zum eindrücken sind oder sichtbare Fabrikationsfehler ?
Hab wo gelesen das sich nur bei Nativer Auflösung die Herz Zahl ändern lässt, und alles darunter nur mit 60Hz läuft, kannst du das bitte in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung überprüfen ?
Wie gut sind die Grundeinstellungen, muss man viel ändern oder ist er schon gut eingestellt ?

PS: Meiner kommt erst am Montag, daher muss ich dich mit diesen Fragen löchern


----------



## stylemongo (26. Juli 2014)

Edit: Bezüglich der Bildaussetzer und dem zweiten Monitor, lag wohl am Treiber hab den 340.27 von der CD installiert bis Dato keine Fehler mehr


----------



## Shizuki (27. Juli 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6647178 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, schönes Mini-Review, und gute Bilder
> Gabs irgendwelche Probleme beim ersten mal hochfahren bzw wurde er sofort erkannt ?
> Wie ist optisch und gefühlt die äußere Qualität des Gerätes, zb irgendwelche stellen die leicht zum eindrücken sind oder sichtbare Fabrikationsfehler ?
> Hab wo gelesen das sich nur bei Nativer Auflösung die Herz Zahl ändern lässt, und alles darunter nur mit 60Hz läuft, kannst du das bitte in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung überprüfen ?
> ...



Wo hast du ihn bestellt? Auf Geizhals ist er nirgendwo verfügbar. O:


----------



## ich111 (27. Juli 2014)

Der Text von Nvidia ist ja mehr als dreist: Eliminiert Input Lag Was ist damit, dass der Monitor immer ein Frame zwischenspeicher und in Gsync somit immer ein Frame hinterher ist. Messung haben das bestätigt: Latenz ist teilweise noch höher als bei Vsync.
Aber das ist Nvidia, lieber den Kunden dreißt ins Gesicht lügen, als einzugestehen, dass etwas anderes besser ist.


----------



## Shizuki (27. Juli 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Der Text von Nvidia ist ja mehr als dreist: Eliminiert Input Lag Was ist damit, dass der Monitor immer ein Frame zwischenspeicher und in Gsync somit immer ein Frame hinterher ist. Messung haben das bestätigt: Latenz ist noch höher als bei Vsync.
> Aber das ist Nvidia, lieber den Kunden dreißt ins Gesicht lügen, als einzugestehen, dass etwas anderes besser ist.


 

Den Test würde ich gerne sehen. O:


----------



## ich111 (27. Juli 2014)

Bitteschön: Preview of NVIDIA G-SYNC, Part #2 (Input Lag) | Blur Busters 
Alle möglichen Quellen sprechen von dem zwischenspeichern eines Frames, nur Nvidia verschweigt diese durchaus wichtige Sache.

Der Test kommt noch zu nem recht guten urteil


----------



## Shizuki (27. Juli 2014)

Das war mal ein Eigentor... Wenn ich mir das alles durchlese ist nicht mal in den Statistiken geschweige den beim Live spielen ein Unterschied zu erkennen. Selbst wenn es einen Frame zwischenspeichert, nimmt das kaum bis gar keine Auswirkung auf den Input-Lag. Diesem Test nach zu mindestens.


----------



## ich111 (27. Juli 2014)

Der Test verdeutlicht aber auch, dass Gsync bei hohen Frameraten überfordert scheint und damit ungeeignet für Shooter wie CS:GO ist.

Die Reaktionszeit kommt nur so nah, weil der Monitor die Bildausgabe besser an die der Graka anpassen kann und müsste daher eigentlich besser sein.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Das sind 1. keine Farben und 2. wer die voneinander unterscheiden kann, sollte eher einen Augenarzt aufsuchen als sich einen neuen Monitor kaufen



Du weisst wohl nicht ganz wozu das Bild gut.
1. Dient es dazu festzustellen ob man einen eingeschränkten RGB hat.
2. Kann ich auf meinem XL2720Z bei 0 und 8 keinen Unterschied erkennen, aber auf meinem S5 mit oled völlig pronlemlos.
3.ja, es sind keine Farben.



ich111 schrieb:


> Der Test verdeutlicht aber auch, dass Gsync bei hohen Frameraten überfordert scheint und damit ungeeignet für Shooter wie CS:GO ist.



Wozu braucht man bei hohen Bildraten Gsync?


----------



## ile (27. Juli 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Bitteschön: Preview of NVIDIA G-SYNC, Part #2 (Input Lag) | Blur Busters
> Alle möglichen Quellen sprechen von dem zwischenspeichern eines Frames, nur Nvidia verschweigt diese durchaus wichtige Sache.
> 
> Der Test kommt noch zu nem recht guten urteil


Ähm, ist dir aufgefallen, dass es die ganze Zeit kaum höherer Inputlag ist gegenüber VSync off und nur bei 144 fps der Effekt auftritt?! irgendwie interpretierst du den Artikel anders als ich...


ich111 schrieb:


> Der Test verdeutlicht aber auch, dass Gsync bei hohen Frameraten überfordert scheint und damit ungeeignet für Shooter wie CS:GO ist.
> 
> Die Reaktionszeit kommt nur so nah, weil der Monitor die Bildausgabe besser an die der Graka anpassen kann und müsste daher eigentlich besser sein.


es reicht offenbar, die Frame rate bei 120/130 zu kappen, dann fühlt es sich wieder wie ohne VSync an...
also aus meiner Sicht eher ein Schönheitsfehler.


----------



## ronrebell (27. Juli 2014)

G-Sync ist ein nettes Gimmick, die Möglichkeit 3D Vision zu nutzen mMn weit bedeutender. 
Hast du ein 3D Vision Kit zur Hand und könntest du dies testen?

Der Unterschied von plattem 2D Gaming zu knackscharfem 3D Vision ist eine andere Welt. 
Infos darüber wären super, Fragen zu 3D Vision gerne in meiner Signatur Verlinkung. 

Danke schonmal fürs Review, toll gemacht. 
Lg Ron


----------



## stylemongo (27. Juli 2014)

Hab nen Emitter da, ist installiert, nur eben zum Zocken in 3D bin ich leider nicht gekommen, 
ich werde zum testen AC3 nehmen, was von nvidia als Hervorragend eingestuft wurde. 

Hab auch noch gestern und heute mit G-Sync gespielt, und zwar Shooter 
Das Gameplay fühlt sich einfach flüssiger an 



ich111 schrieb:


> Bitteschön: Preview of NVIDIA G-SYNC, Part #2 (Input Lag) | Blur Busters
> Alle möglichen Quellen sprechen von dem zwischenspeichern eines Frames, nur Nvidia verschweigt diese durchaus wichtige Sache.
> 
> Der Test kommt noch zu nem recht guten urteil



Hab den Test mal Kurz bis zum Fazit überflogen  Da steht was mir auch schon aufgefallen ist, 
G-Sync macht das Gameplay flüssiger  

Und das es KEINEN Input-Lag Nachteil im Vergleich zu "V-Sync Aus" gibt.

PS: Laut Artikel wurde den Input-Lag bei CS:GO gelöst....


----------



## ronrebell (27. Juli 2014)

Bei Ac3 musst du unbedingt den 3D Vision Fix nutzen. Sonst läuft das mit dem unzureichenden NVIDIA Compatibility Modus (Infos in meiner Signatur).

Der Einfachheit halber nutze gleich Games, die perfektes 3D Vision Out of Box beherrschen. 

Ich empfehle für einen Test das aktuelle Tomb Raider oder Metro Last Light.

Bzw. guck dir mal die unzähligen 3D Vision Screenshots in meinem 3D Vision Thread an, dort wirst du fündig


----------



## Shizuki (28. Juli 2014)

Immer noch würde mich interessieren wo die Monitor bestellt wurden. Sind doch noch nirgends verfügbar, oder irre ich?


----------



## schniklas (28. Juli 2014)

Shizuki schrieb:


> Immer noch würde mich interessieren wo die Monitor bestellt wurden. Sind doch noch nirgends verfügbar, oder irre ich?


 
Der Monitor war kurzzeitig bei Alternate verfügbar, ist aber schon vergriffen.
Bei Caseking soll er wohl ab dem 6.8. verfügbar sein.


----------



## stylemongo (28. Juli 2014)

schniklas schrieb:


> Der Monitor war kurzzeitig bei Alternate verfügbar, ist aber schon vergriffen. Bei Caseking soll er wohl ab dem 6.8. verfügbar sein.



Meiner kam auch über Alternate.



			
				ΔΣΛ;6647178 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, schönes Mini-Review, und gute Bilder
> Gabs irgendwelche Probleme beim ersten mal hochfahren bzw wurde er sofort erkannt ?
> Wie ist optisch und gefühlt die äußere Qualität des Gerätes, zb irgendwelche stellen die leicht zum eindrücken sind oder sichtbare Fabrikationsfehler ?
> Hab wo gelesen das sich nur bei Nativer Auflösung die Herz Zahl ändern lässt, und alles darunter nur mit 60Hz läuft, kannst du das bitte in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung überprüfen ?
> ...


 
Also der Screen wurde gleich erkannt, allerdings ist es so wenn man zwei oder mehr Bildschirme anschließt werden immer zuerst du DVI und dann die DP und HDMI angesprochenen, sprich UEFI Screen ist dann auf dem DVI Monitor.

Zum Thema Verarbeitung diese ist generell Sehr gut ABER:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner hat ober Spiel Links und Rechts.... Dürfte nicht passieren, UND hat die QS hier gepennt ?!?
Aber hat dies schon bei ASUS reklamiert.

Was die Grundeinstellungen angeht hab ich die Benutzereinstellungen gewählt und die Helligkeit/Kontrast auf 50% gestellt.
Farben hat ich auf Benutzer mit 100% RGB, aber noch nicht justiert (keine Zeit gehabt).

Ich konnte auch bei 1920x1080 zwischen 60/85/100/120/144Hz wählen.


----------



## Frittenkalle (28. Juli 2014)

Super, danke für deine mini Review. Wie würdest du das Bild allgemein beschreiben im Gegensatz zu deinem Vorgänger 6 Bit TN /262000 tsd fraben   und dem neuen 10 Bit 1,07 billionen farben Tn. Es müßte ja doch schon ein Stück besser sein. Das sollte ihn doch mit den ganzen standard 8 bit ips ja ohne probleme konkurenzfähig machen.


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2014)

Ich bin ja schon gespannt auf Deine Eindrücke beim 3D-Zocken, das würde mich schon interessieren


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2014)

Danke für das Mini Review! 

Hast du schon mal eine Blu Ray drauf laufen lassen? Mich würde interessieren wie er sich hier schlägt.


----------



## stylemongo (28. Juli 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Danke für das Mini Review!   Hast du schon mal eine Blu Ray drauf laufen lassen? Mich würde interessieren wie er sich hier schlägt.


Noch nicht aber ich schau mal wieder Star Trek an


----------



## Desiderius79 (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich hatte auch wahnsinniges Glück gehabt. Nach ein paar englischen Reviews hatte ich mich Donnerstag Mittag dazu entschlossen den Monitor zu kaufen. Bei Alternate stand 7-8. August da hab ich Ihne grad vorbestellt. 3h später schaue ich zufällig und auf einmal steht da verfügbar. Kurz vor 17 uhr rief mich dann ein Alternate Mitarbeiter an und meinte das der Monitor morgen verschickt wird. Er hätte gesehen das ich als Lieferadresse eine Firma angegeben hätte und ob ich nicht lieber doch an meine Hausanschrift schicken will da DHL ja auch Samstags zu stellt. Fand ich klasse. Um 9:30 Uhr Samstag morgens war der Monitor auch schon da. Klasse Alternate!!!

Ein wirkliches Wahnsinns Teil. Die Verarbeitung, die Farben. Einfach traumhaft... auch wenn es verdammt viel Geld war.

Einen Schreckmoment hatte ich aber schon und deshalb wollte ich hier einmal fragen ob die anderen das auch haben oder ob mein Monitor eventuell einen Defekt hat. Und zwar lief alles prima bis Sonntag mittag. Wir sind dann bei dem schönen Wetter eine Runde spazieren gegangen und ich hab den Rechner in den Standby gefahren. Als wir wieder kamen hab ich den Rechner wieder an gemacht und ein Spiel gestartet. Noch während des Ladebildschirms wurde der Bildschirm auf einmal dunkel und nach kurzer Zeit kam auf dem Bildschirm die Meldung "Out of Range". Herzinfarkt.... Ich nochmal probiert... das selbe. Anderes Spiel probiert.... gleiches Problem. Neustart gemacht... immer noch. Hab dann die Auflösung mal auf 1080p gestellt. Aber Problem trat immer noch auf. Bin dann in die Nvidia Systemsteuerung und hab mal geschaut. Und siehe da bei Verticaler Syncronisation stand auf einmal nichts mehr von GSYNC.. nur noch die normalen Einstellungen. Ich hab den Rechner dann noch einmal komplett runter gefahren. Die Kabel raus und rein und dann wieder hoch gefahren. Und siehe da jetzt stand da wieder GSYNC bei Verticaler Syncronisation und alles lief wieder prima.

Ich hab jetzt den StandBy in Verdacht das es dann beim wieder hochfahren das Problem gibt das GSYNC nicht richtig erkannt wird. Oder was meint ihr ? Ich benutze den neusten nvidia Beta Treiber für meine GTX780 den mir die Geforce Experience anbietet.

Gruß
Desiderius


----------



## stylemongo (28. Juli 2014)

Desiderius79 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hatte auch wahnsinniges Glück gehabt. Nach ein paar englischen Reviews hatte ich mich Donnerstag Mittag dazu entschlossen den Monitor zu kaufen. Bei Alternate stand 7-8. August da hab ich Ihne grad vorbestellt. 3h später schaue ich zufällig und auf einmal steht da verfügbar. Kurz vor 17 uhr rief mich dann ein Alternate Mitarbeiter an und meinte das der Monitor morgen verschickt wird. Er hätte gesehen das ich als Lieferadresse eine Firma angegeben hätte und ob ich nicht lieber doch an meine Hausanschrift schicken will da DHL ja auch Samstags zu stellt. Fand ich klasse. Um 9:30 Uhr Samstag morgens war der Monitor auch schon da. Klasse Alternate!!!
> 
> ...



Installiere mal den 340.27 von der CD die beim Monitor dabei war. Mit dem Treiber konnte ich die Problem die ich hatte (siehe Review) lösen.


----------



## Shizuki (28. Juli 2014)

Dass er bei ALternate kurzzeitig verfügbar war, hatte ich mitbekommen, aber ich dachte es wäre ein Fehler seitens Alternate gewesen und die hätten dann die Leute angerufen, dass das doch nix wird mit ihrem Monitor. Ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## stylemongo (28. Juli 2014)

Shizuki schrieb:


> Dass er bei ALternate kurzzeitig verfügbar war, hatte ich mitbekommen, aber ich dachte es wäre ein Fehler seitens Alternate gewesen und die hätten dann die Leute angerufen, dass das doch nix wird mit ihrem Monitor. Ich bin verwirrt.


 
Die haben die Kunden welche bestellt hatten angerufen, das ASUS ihnen verboten hatte vor dem 07.08 zu verkaufen 

Ich hab dann bei ASUS angerufen da lt. Pressemitteilung der Release am 22.07 war, ein paar Stunden später bekam ich dann von Alternate den Anruf das ASUS die Auslieferung genehmigt hatte.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Juli 2014)

Tja der schnelle Vogel fängt den Wurm 
Man musste halt schnell sein um noch ein Exemplar zu ergattern, ich war zum Glück einer der wenigen erlauchten 
Wer gezögert hat, hat verloren


----------



## Shizuki (28. Juli 2014)

Dann hab ich wohl verloren und muss warten.  Lohnt es sich denn dann jetzt schon zu bestellen oder einfach wenns als verfügbar angezeigt wird?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Juli 2014)

Wenn du ihn haben willst, würde ich raten Vorzubestellen, denn keiner weiß wirklich wie schnell sie wieder vergriffen sind, wenn sie einmal verfügbar sind.
Alternate hat ja auch nicht wirklich viele auf Lager gehabt, obwohl sie von Asus bei der Lieferung bevorzugt wurden.


----------



## Desiderius79 (28. Juli 2014)

ja ich glaube da kam wirklich nur eine Hand voll... kann es auch nicht fassen so ein Glück zu haben. Ich glaub bei Ebay könnte ich den jetzt für locker 1000 verkaufen 

Gruß
Desiderius


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Juli 2014)

Vergiss Ebay, der "Preis ist Heiß" wird bei Amazon gespielt, mit einem Preis von 1420€ ^^ 
Asus PG278Q 27 wide tn 2560x1440 DP 1MS SWIVEL PIVIT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Shizuki (28. Juli 2014)

Das mit Amazon habe ich auch gesehen und hab gedacht ich sterbe  Naja dann werde ich ihn wohl die nächsten Tage vorbestellen  Nur wo?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Juli 2014)

Ich würde es bei Alternate versuchen, da sie schon bei der ersten Lieferung bevorzugt wurde gehe ich davon aus, das dies in Zukunft wohl auch so ist - ist aber nur eine Theorie.


----------



## stylemongo (28. Juli 2014)

Mein Oculus DK2 ist verschickt worden 

Ich berichte sobald es da ist


----------



## Shizuki (28. Juli 2014)

Dann mach ich auch mal bisschen OT 

Wie sieht es mit 3D aus? Kann der Bildschirm doch auch? Brauch man da das ganz normale 3d Vison Kit für 120€? Und lohnt sich 3D?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Juli 2014)

Hmm... ich habe im Gerätemanager den Bildschirmtreiber per Hand aktualisieren müssen, mit einem Treiber von der Asus Homepage, das war auf der CD nicht dabei ...hmm
Der Treiber ist vom 22.7, vielleicht hat er deshalb nicht auf die CD geschafft.


----------



## Shizuki (28. Juli 2014)

Wo hast du den Treiber denn dann runtergeladen? Finde auf der Asus Hp nix dazu.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Juli 2014)

Dort, unter Others : http://www.asus.com/de/supportonly/PG278Q/HelpDesk_Download/
PS: Zuvor natürlich noch das BS wählen.
http://www.asus.com/de/supportonly/PG278Q/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Shizuki (28. Juli 2014)

ALso ich hab noch nie fürn Bildschirm ein Treiber runtergeladen. Sowas ist mir auch neu. Wozu dient der'?


----------



## stylemongo (28. Juli 2014)

Bei mir hat er ihn in der nvidia Systemsteuerung erkannt, den Treiber schau ich mal an


----------



## Desiderius79 (29. Juli 2014)

also ich hab auch keinen Monitor Treiber installiert. Aber vielleicht behebt der mein StandBy Problem.

Aber lustig das die jüngeren das gar nicht mehr kennen  Früher war das gang und gäbe das man auch immer einen Treiber für den Monitor installiert hat.

Gruß
Desiderius


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2014)

Desiderius79 schrieb:


> Aber lustig das die jüngeren das gar nicht mehr kennen  Früher war das gang und gäbe das man auch immer einen Treiber für den Monitor installiert hat.
> 
> Gruß
> Desiderius


 
Naja heutzutage ist fast alles Plug and Play, auch wegen diesem USB Mist.


----------



## stylemongo (29. Juli 2014)

Soweit ich weiß reicht es aus wenn der Monitor als PnP erkannt wird 

Früher musste man die Treiber nutzen damit der OS wusste was der Monitor kann 

Hast du mal den nvidia Treiber von der CD getestet?


----------



## Desiderius79 (29. Juli 2014)

ne hab ich noch nicht, war gestern mit nem kollegen zum Divinity COOP verabredet und hatte keine Lust da rumzuprobieren. Der Treiber von mir ist aber auf jeden Fall neuer als der auf der CD. Kann aber natürlich trotzdem sein das es ein Bug in dem neueren Treiber ist.

Gruß
Desiderius


----------



## Nyuki (29. Juli 2014)

Schönes Review.

Ich auch haben will Monitor 

Cya


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Juli 2014)

Heutzutage sind Bildschirmtreiber scheinbar teils auch noch wichtig, zb habe ich meinen vorhergehenden Bildschirm (BenQ XL2720T) jetzt bei meinem Zweit-PC platziert, und dort funktionierte er nicht korrekt ohne so einen Treiber, das sich dahingehend äußerte das nicht alle Hz Varianten wählbar waren, mehr als 60Hz waren nicht möglich obwohl er 120Hz kann, nach dem Update funktionierte alles wie es sollte.
Ich weiß nicht ob man das auf alle Bildschirme übertragen kann, also das man so einen Treiber unbedingt benötigt, aber dieser Vorfall hat mich ermuntert dies beim PG278Q zu tun, schaden wird es bestimmt nicht, auch wenn solche Fehler wohl nur bei einigen wenigen Modellen mit Speziellen Features auftritt, vermute ich.


----------



## Shizuki (29. Juli 2014)

Ich muss ja meinen Monitor erstmal bekommen.  Dann mal schauen wie es aussieht mit dem Treiber.  Ich würde mich ja mal freuen, wenn jemand mal schauen könnte, jemand der den Bildschirm schon hat, wie er denn mit 3D zu Recht kommt.   Sowohl Spiele als auch Blue-Ray.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Juli 2014)

Was empfiehlt ihr bei den Einstellunmöglichkeiten "OD" und "ULMB" ?
OD habe ich so gelassen wie es eingestellt war, was wäre die beste Einstellung, und was hat es für Auswirkungen, besonders Negative ?
ULMB kann ich nicht einstellen weil ich 144Hz benutze, aber sollte man auf unter 144Hz gehen und dies nutzen, wenn ja welche Auswirkungen hat dies ?


----------



## Shizuki (29. Juli 2014)

Asus ROG Swift PG278Q Review

Beides sehr gut in diesem Test zu lesen. Habe auch woanders mal gelesen, dass sich ULMB und G-Sync auch nicht gleichzeitig nutzen lassen. G-Sync lohnt sich bis 90 FPS und darüber würde ULMB das Bild nochmals besser machen als G-Snyc.

Im OD GANZ dringend normal anwenden, da es ein schönes Mittelmaß bildet und für alle Werte das beste rausholt. Extrem ist eben "extrem". DIe Reaktionszeit wird kaum verbessert aber der Overshoot extrem erhöht. Lohnt also nicht.


----------



## Naennon (29. Juli 2014)

stylemongo schrieb:


> Meiner hat ober Spiel Links und Rechts.... Dürfte nicht passieren, UND hat die QS hier gepennt ?!?
> Aber hat dies schon bei ASUS reklamiert.



kommt vom Einbau des G-Sync Moduls in Holland


----------



## Shizuki (29. Juli 2014)

Was meinst du damit?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juli 2014)

@Shizuki; Danke für die Erklärung, dann werde ich alles so belassen wie es eingestellt war.


----------



## Shizuki (30. Juli 2014)

Gern geschehen.  

Habe auch gelesen, dass die Default Settings vom Monitor sehr gut sein sollen. Aber trotzdem würde ich nochmal schauen, dass das OD auf "Normal" ist. Ich glaube das ist von Anfang an auf aus, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juli 2014)

Ja, die Einstellungen sind von Grundauf sehr gut, dahingehend muss man nicht viel tun, sind eigentlich nur wenige Handgriffe notwendig, viel kann man in Punkto Bild auch nicht verändern, muss man auch nicht da er toll Kalibriert wurde, das meiste was man im Menü macht sind Einstellungen die nichts mit dem Bild selbst zu tun hat.
OD ist übrigens standardmäßig auf "Normal" gestellt.
Wenn ich an meinen alten Monitor denke, Benq XL2720T, das war ein Kraftakt ihn so einzustellen das ich zufrieden war, das hat wirklich gedauert bis alle Einstellungen gemacht wurden, dahingehend ist der PG278Q ein Segen.


----------



## Desiderius79 (31. Juli 2014)

Ja ich muss auch sagen das ich wohl selten so einen von Werk aus perfekt eingestellten Monitor in Händen hatte. Kann das darin liegen das er eben auch nur über DP angeschlossen werden kann und nicht wie bei anderne Monitoren über zig verschiedene Anschlüße ?

Gruß
Desiderius


----------



## sedeko (31. Juli 2014)

Ich frag mich wann mal wieder einer zu kaufen gibt, glaube nicht vor ende des Jahres oder so.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. Juli 2014)

Wird sicher nicht mehr lange dauern, ich schätze in ein bis zwei Wochen ist er wieder halbwegs verfügbar.


----------



## Shizuki (31. Juli 2014)

Ich frage mich nur zu welchem Preis. Ansonsten lohnt es sich ja schon mehr den Monitor importieren zu lassen für 800 Dollar. 800€ ist einfach zu viel Geld. Ich warte mal bis zum Weihnachtsgeschäft. Mal sehen was er dann kostet.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. Juli 2014)

Lass dich nicht von den Mondpreisen verwirren, die einen dieser Monitore ergattern konnten und ihn sündhaft teuer weiter verkaufen, den Monitor gibt es für ~700€ zum vorbestellen wenn du in Holland kaufen willst, in Österreich gibt es ihn für ~730€ zum vorbestellen, nur die Deutschen Händler sind so teuer : ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27" (90LM00U0-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Shizuki (1. August 2014)

Habe ich auch schon auf Geizhals gesehen, aber geht dass den überhaupt aus Holland oder der Schweiz zu bestellen? Auch wegen Versand und Vertrauenswürdikeit und auch zeitnaher Lieferung ab Verfügbarkeit (auch im bezug auf Verfügbarkeit der  anderen deutschen Händler)(.


----------



## Desiderius79 (1. August 2014)

Also um 70-100 Euro zu sparen würde ich den nicht im Ausland ordern. Da ist mir ein Deutscher Distributor wie Alternate lieber, dort hat man eine vernünftige Garantieabwicklung. Ist ja nicht gerade eine PC Spiel das man da bestellt. 

ich glaube auch wer soviel Geld für einen Monitor hat, der hat auch einen entsprechend teuren PC unter Tisch so das es da auch nicht auf den letzten Euro ankommt. 

Letztendlich wird sich sich aber sich was am Preis tun auch in Deutschland, wenn dann mal endlich eine ordentliche Verfügbarkeit gewährleistet ist.

Gruß
Desiderius


----------



## Shizuki (1. August 2014)

Genau das ist mein Problem. ich weiß leider nicht was die ausländischen Händler an Sicherheit und Garantie bieten.


----------



## stylemongo (2. August 2014)

Ich kann auch nur dazu Raten das Display bei einem Deutschen Händler zu kaufen, sollte was sein kann man gar nicht genug gespart haben


----------



## PaladinX (5. August 2014)

In der Schweiz ist auch kein einziger vorrätig. Die Termine sind grad alle erst von Anfang Aug --> Mitte Aug --> Mitte Sep geschoben worden.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. August 2014)

Ganz genau, nur in DE kaufen, sonst wird man am ende noch im Ausland eingesperrt, da Händler aus anderen Ländern prinzipiell kriminell und schlecht sind, außerhalb von DE herrscht ein rechtsfreier Raum wo Kundenfreundliches agieren und Qualität am Kunden ein Fremdwort sind.
Geizhals(.at) Wertungen sind ja eh alle gekauft, außer von Händlern aus DE, un in anderen Ländern interessiert man sich nicht für sicheres handeln eh nicht, wo auch Komplikationen mit dem Kunden zu Hundert Prozent als Normal angesehen wird.

... Wer Ironie findet, gehört zu den schlauen Leuten hier 
Ich lese hier viel Unkenntnis, denn warum sollte man sich auch Informieren, soll gerüchteweise schmerzen bereiten, daher lieber munter drauflos meckern, und die eigenen Vorurteile selbst weiter schüren, man will es ja mit anderen teilen.


----------



## PaladinX (7. August 2014)

Bleib ma aufm Boden.
Niemand sagt hier, dass alle Auslandshändler falsche Spielchen spielen.
Aber Tatsache ist, wenn man mal Probleme mit einem Händler hat (wegen Garantieaustausch oder Falschlieferung oder oder oder...suchs dir aus), hat man mit einem deutschen Händler schon Stress.
Wenn der dann noch in China hockt? Aber hallo.
Trotzdem bin ich sicher, dass 90% der Transaktionen absolut problemlos laufen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. August 2014)

Sieht man mal wieder nur die mangelnde Erfahrung, denn die Vorurteile tuns ja auch ^^


----------



## Marques85 (11. August 2014)

Hab meinen heute neu  verschweißt mit Rechnung für 550€ von Privat a geholt  super Teil


----------



## schniklas (11. August 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdqTIfNv2DE


----------

